# Blocked tubes, natural BFP possible?



## CherryW (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi just wondering if anyone could help me.

I've got blocked tubes and scarring on them and have PCOS, due to start our first IVF attemp in Dec/Jan.









However i have been browsing on here and in the last week i seem to have a few symptons similar to those who get a BFP on their 2WW, haven't got a clue when AF is expected but haven't had any bledding for 31 days.








Think it may jus be my mind playin tricks on me







but does anyone know if it is possible to have a natural BFP with blocked tubes and PCOS?















Can't bring myself to do a HPT, don't wanna seem anymore negative results.
Thank you for your help.

Cherry 
x X x


----------



## bemybaby (Jun 17, 2010)

I have really no idea, I only guess it depends on the degree of blockage if there is any way it is possible.  Hope you will have a wonderful surprise soon  xx


----------



## sarahcc25 (Apr 17, 2010)

I was told i had no chance of ever getting pregnant and was also booked in to have a full hysterectomy in January. I have just found out i am 6 weeks pregnant. I was told i had full blocked both tubes no spill of dye and nothing they could do so after 9 years and this happening naturally  has taught me never lose hope. I hope you get the same soon too x


----------



## Han2000 (Nov 20, 2010)

Wow Sarah, that's truly amazing congratulations. I too have been told the same, but your story has given me some hope now! Xx


----------



## bemybaby (Jun 17, 2010)

Ditto...
Congratulations Sarah!! Truly one never knows...


----------



## CherryW (Sep 11, 2009)

Wow thats fantastic!!!! Big big congratulations.   
Thank you so much for your replies, may finally pluck up the courage to do a test.   

Cherry
x X x


----------



## NikkiC123 (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi Cherry,

Don't know if you've already done your test, but just thought I'd stop in and let you know that after 7 years of TTC, being dx with endo (with scarring and blocked tubes) and PCOS, I had a natural pregnancy after a failed cycle of IVF (the very next month!).  I was told there was next to no chance of getting pg naturally!  I am now the proud mum of a beautiful 18 month old!!  

Don't give up hope!

NikkiC xx


----------



## CherryW (Sep 11, 2009)

Hello jus thought i'd update, took a test the other day and was negative with AF arriving a fews days later. Still holdin out some hope for a natural BFP til we can start treatment in January. 
Thank you for all your replies and words of encouragement.

Cherry
x X x


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

just wanted to let you know i too have blocked tubes and had a natural PFP when dd1 (ivf) was 4 months   

it can happen


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I believe anything is possible, after the story I heard.  My hairdresser only has half a fallopian tube and she got pregnant and is expecting a boy soon.  She has two daughters who are teenagers and her and her husband have not used contraception for years.  The hospital could not believe how the embie got to the womb, but it did!

Good luck.
x


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

bumping this for any new stories, it's an old thread...but a good one   anyone else out there?


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

oh pinks congratulations and thank you for sharing, i love these stories 

who knows why, maybe something happens during the pregnancy as a couple of people on this thread it seems to have happened to after a IVF LO. 

i know that sometimes a hcg test can cause a spasm, and so gives false result but a laproscopy is seen as gold standard. so i love it that your little miracle has defied the diagnosis!...

being greedy now, but i hope there are a few more out there too x


----------

